# Turkey Shotgun Pic Thread



## acemedic1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well it is almost here guys and gals.  4 of the longest days I will endure all year long.  I figure what better way to help pass the time than show off pics of our head busters. 

 I know many of you have already posted pics of your new and upgraded shotguns but I was thinking it would be nice to have them in one place. 

Also include your modifications and choke/shell combos.  I think that will help give people an idea of what gun/choke combo people are currently using.  Thanks everybody!  

Heres Mine

Benelli SuperNova in APG.   I shoot Heavy 13's through a JellyHead choke with amazing results.


----------



## acemedic1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I didnt realize that I didnt put my shell specifics.  I shoot 3 1/2" 2 1/4 #5s.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 20, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=595074


----------



## acemedic1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=595074



ah, didnt show up in the searches I ran.  Thanks


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Mossberg 835 Tactical Turkey, Eotech 512 in RTAPG, kicks GT .670 Shooting Winchester 3.5" 2oz #6's

Mossberg 500 Super Bantam 20 Gauge, Tru-Glo Rut n Strut Scope, Sumtoy .550 Bad Boy choke, Shooting Federal HW 3" #7's.


----------



## acemedic1 (Mar 20, 2012)

very nice...I am really liking the eotech!


----------



## gwyatt202 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my Remington 870 express supermag. Got it last year. It came with a standard synthetic stock and fore end. I ordered the camo shurshot stock separately. I'm using a 665 jellyhead choke. Awesome gun.

Edit: I've mentioned this in other threads, I shoot 3 1/2'' Hevi13 magnum blend turkey loads (#5,6,7's)


----------



## aaronward9 (Mar 20, 2012)

Benelli SBE2, 28" bbl, Bushnell Turkey scope 1.75-4x32, tipped with a Sumtoy .650 and shooting H13 3.5" 2.25 oz #7's.

Here is the gun and a 40 yard pattern shot a few weekends ago!!


----------



## acemedic1 (Mar 20, 2012)

awesome pictures so far!


----------



## crich21 (Mar 20, 2012)

870 express mag


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 20, 2012)

*thunder chickens beware!!!*

Mossberg 835 my dad gave me...added a Knoxx stock  dipped, limbsaver pad, truglo red dot, indian creek choke 
.675 shooting 3 in winchester supremes #5 for now...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 21, 2012)

Benelli M2 20 ga. 24" barrel, Rhino .575, Nitro 1 7/16 oz. #7's, trigger adjusted, Burris 336 mount and a Docter sight.











Benelli SBE 2 24" barrel, Rhino .670, Nitro 2 7/16 oz. #7's, trigger adjusted, Burris 336 mount and a Docter sight.


----------



## acemedic1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I saw that doctor in one of your previous posts.  man that thing looks awesome.  I have been playing with the idea of a fast fre but this pic sure does throw a wrench in those plans.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

just got her yesterday. Waiting on my SumToy choke and FHW's. Shotgun is a Mossberg 500 Bantam 20gauge.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 21, 2012)

870 super mag Indian creek and truglo red dot


----------



## JHannah92 (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's mine.
Benelli Nova, 26" bbl, Undertaker choke, Truglo red dot, shooting Win Extended Range 3.5" no.5's

Mossberg 500, 24" bbl, Factory .660 turkey choke, Tri-viz sight, shooting 3" Win Supreme no.5's


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow...them some fine lookin turkey killers.Mine is the 835,when it first came out-no ported barrel w/nikon turkey pro scope,and when shooting 3.5 shells,a potential nose breaker.


----------



## FALCON z (Mar 23, 2012)

New BPS Duckblind, Carlson ported turkey choke .665, 3" Winchester Supreme #6's and 4 rabbit feet for a lot of luck.  Going to trying with just the bead since I sold my Tri Viz Turkey sites with my old gun.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 23, 2012)

There has been some additions of other shotguns,scopes and accessories since I took this pic, but we have the Turkey Guns covered.





We shoot handloaded 3" and 3.5" Hevi #7 or Tungsten #9 out of the 12's and Tungsten 9's in the 20ga.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 23, 2012)

mossberg 500 bantam youth 20 ga winchester #5's undertaker choke

mossberg 500 12 ga winchester #6's undertaker choke


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is my beak buster. Mossberg 835 with Undertaker choke and Custom Painted by Greg Ramey of Lafayette.


----------



## Payton Everett (Mar 28, 2012)

Mossberg 500 grand slam turkey series with a knoxx stock and a tru glo red dot. I'm shooting Hevi Mag Blends through a jelly head .660


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 28, 2012)

So the stock works for you, Payton?  Good deal, I let one slip away from me opening wknd. Hopefully this wknd will be different. 

To keep in line with the thread.


----------



## Payton Everett (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep the stock works!


----------

